# Duvalays



## 126495

:?: We have just purchased an Autotrail Cheyenne, 4 berth, overcab and 2 long sofas which can be used as 2 singles or or double, we sleep seperately, so the over cab will be used and the sofa as a single bed or double. We have alway had a fixed bed before, so have only used ordinary bedding, but we felt there was much more space with this. I feel trapped in a sleeping bag, but dont really want to make a bed up every night, what experience has anyone had with the Duvalays? Thanks 
Mount :


----------



## Squeezy

A superb piece of kit. Best thing I ever bought for the motorhome. Very comfortable and makes preparing for bed-time very quick and an absolute doddle.


----------



## Chudders

Whilst on the subject I am also thinking of buying two double duvalay,s.
I note they do them in two thicknesses 1 inch and 2 inch. Does anyone have any experience of the different types/quality they do. I will probably have to settle for the 1 inch as they take up less storage space (and they are cheaper !!) but any comments would be appreciated.
Regards, Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

and available from our sister shop 
http://www.outdoorbits.com/bedding-c-156_134.html


----------



## LeoK

Didn't know that they made 'double' duvalays.

Two singles work fine. 

You arrange them with the zips outside or inside (you never feel them) to suit which way round you need the head and the opening. So they suit whichever sleeping arrangement suits you. And when you want a double just use them with the heads at the same end and the openings each facing the other. If you put them close together you shouldn't notice the gap in the middle.

As squeezy said, a supurb piece of kit, and very quick to use.

Regards ... LeoK


----------



## Chudders

Leok, my apologies, having looked at the raskelf website I see that Duvalays are a sort of sleeping bag. My querie relates apparantelly to the raskelf memory foam toppers. Sorry for the confusion. Will have to post a separate querie for the answers I am looking for
Thanks, Dave


----------



## DOC

Hi there - we bought two Raskelf memory foam sleeping bags.
We got one left hand bag and one right hand bag so they can be used seperately or zipped together to make a double.
They are brilliant, the memory foam irons out any lumps or bumps in the upholstery.
Only draw back is they are rather bulky when rolled up but if you are not using the overcab it's not a problem.
They are quite expensive - £100 each with carriage - but well worth it.
Their telephone number is - 01924409000
Happy camping.
DOC


----------



## hil26

get the 50mm well worth the extra.

they are comfortable and easily stored, in the additional cost bags.


----------



## Kees

Hi Mount

You might like to look at this as well:

http://www.jonic-uk.co.uk/cgi-bin/trolleyed_public.cgi?action=showprod_OPTION2SNOOZYALLSEASONS

same principle as the Duvalay but uses a duvet top and bottom (instead of Duvalay's duvet on top, memory foam on the bottom) therefore it rolls up a lot smaller. Also a bit cheaper. In both cases the side is open but the top duvet stays put through the night. My wife loves her Duvalay and I love my Snoozy (except the embarrasingly awful name) :roll:

Kees


----------



## 126495

:crybaby: HI everbody who has replied to me, they all seem favourabile, I just wondered how much room is needed for storage, we live on the cheshire, derbyshire, staffordshire border, does anyone know of an outlet where we could actually go and see them? thanks Mount.


----------



## Kees

Hi Mount

Duvalay 420mm diameter x 640mm high

Snoozy :roll: 320mm diameter x 550mm high

Duvalay will sell you a bag to fit, we had to make our own bag for the Snoozy

Kees


----------



## 126495

:evil: hi kees, couldyou tell me of any stockists of the snoozy or duvaley that we could actualy go and look at, we live on the cheshire, derbyshire,stafford shire border, thanks Mount


----------



## Kees

Hi Mount

Sorry, I don't know of any stockists. We bought both of them via the internet having read favourable reviews. A bit of an expensive gamble but we were both well pleased.

Kees


----------



## 118039

*Snoozy Wraps*

Hi Mount,

We have just moved to a larger unit in Morecambe, Lancs and now have a showroom which you are very welcome to visit.

We can show you how the Snoozy Wrap works, how easy it is to use and how small it rolls up. Our opening hours are Monday to Friday 9 - 5 and weekends by arrangment (shows permitting)

Look forward to meeting you.

Kind Regards
Nicky
Jonic Ltd


----------



## dodger148

Hmm Outdoor Bits can supply see link on home page top or sections in forums
or your could go and collect them from the manufacturer, they arnt far "over the border" and they have a showroom

Seriously tho when rolled they take little space in comparison to decent sleeping bags
dont think you would regret buying them


----------

